# R15-500 replacement?



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

I have 1 R15-500 reciever that broke last week. I called DTV and because I have the Protection plan they sent me out another R15-500. This one lasted 2 days. I just called DTV again and now I am waiting for a call from them to show them that I am not trying to scam them. 

This is the only receiver in 10 years that this has happened too. Does anyone know how much it would cost to upgrade to an HD DVR receiver?

Thank.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The price is different depending on your ongoing relationship with DIRECTV. The rack rate is $199.00 plus the cost of a truck roll if you need a new dish.


----------

